# How to square up a foundation like a pro



## BrowneBearLLC

Holly crap .... not sure about this one, seems like a lot of work.


----------



## fermented

How so? there is nothing different when it comes to the fact that you have to take a couple of measurements and snap lines. It's square the first time and every time. Easy as pie and you don't need a calculator.


----------



## ron45

First, I break out my T square and put it on the desk. I know it's right because I checked it.
Then I lay down my paper and square it to the T square.
Then I use little pieces of tape, and tape the four corners.
Where everything starts I draw extremely light line using the T square. Then I center it using a scale ruler and mark my line.
Using my 45 degree angler/ T square I make the side lines extremely light.
Then use my scale ruler and mark my sidelines lines.
Using the T square I connect the two sidelines.

It's square every time...........


----------



## fermented

@ron45 "Where everything starts I draw extremely light line using the T square." There must be something wrong with your computer; I can see the lines in the video just fine. I have no idea what your talking about when you keep talking about a T square.


----------



## del schisler

fermented said:


> @ron45 "Where everything starts I draw extremely light line using the T square." There must be something wrong with your computer; I can see the lines in the video just fine. I have no idea what your talking about when you keep talking about a T square.


go and see a T square https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=t+square


----------



## fermented

@del schilser I know what a T square is. I don't know what it has to do with squaring up a foundation.


----------



## GrayHair

Huh? Ok, I zoned out a few minutes into the video, but 10 minutes?

Admittedly, I'm old school, but:1A) Use the largest multiple of 3-4-5 that will fit to check the square of all four corners. When corners are square and opposing sides are equal, the layout is square. OR;
1B) Sequentially designate corners A thru D, then measure across opposing corners (AC and BD). When the two measurements are equal and the lengths of all sides are equal, the layout is square.
2) If necessary, make adjustments and return to Step 1.​For a rough check, remember that the diagonal of any square equals approximately 1.4 times a side.


----------



## fermented

@GrayHair I know how to do it the way you describe along with most everyone else. This is a different way that you might want to try. To quote one comment to the video:

" I have never seen anything like your method...It makes sense. I like it! That man who taught it to you was smart, and thought outside of the box. Sometimes I get so stuck in how we have done it in the past. Love learning new tricks, thanks, Dusty."


----------



## ron45

Okay.....

Since you were doing this on paper, and not in the field. I decided to tell you how I do it on paper.

Your method is not smart unless you mean sting.

I suggest you go out in the field and try it both ways, then come back and let us know the result.

If all the pieces are cut exact, you could just simply use a framing square, even if you make a bigger one, thus maybe using the 3-4-5 method as Gray Hair suggested....


----------



## fermented

@ron45 The title is h "Your method is not smart unless you mean sting." I have no idea what that means "The title is how to square up a foundation like a pro" not how to sketch up a foundation like a pro. I didn't think that it would be necessary to explain that in the video.
The reason I didn't demonstrate doing it in the field is because I'm retired and don't have a foundation to do it on. I've mostly framed houses for 40 years. I did the 345 method the first ten and the last 30 I've used the method shown in the video because it is far superior. I've framed hundreds of houses, barns, garages, etc. and this method was the fastest easiest and most accurate. No fooling around with adjusting your marks because the diagonals were not equal. It's good first time, every time.
I would love to hear why you think it wouldn't work. I'll guarantee you that you can come up with any scenario you want and I can demonstrate to you how it will always work.


----------



## oh'mike

I figured out your method---and will try it out ---It is a simple method of finding the center of the opposite paralel wall (or line)


----------



## fermented

@oh'mike "It is a simple method of finding the center of the opposite paralel wall (or line)" Yes, I does find the center, but that's not the purpose. The purpose is to create a perfect square. 
Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## oh'mike

How can it NOT work---so simple --why didn't I think of doing it?


----------



## fermented

@OhMike "How can it NOT work---so simple --why didn't I think of doing it?" I don't know' I've never come across any one that uses it. It's nice to hear from someone that understands the simplicity of the method instead of discounting it, because it's not the way they've always done it.
Ron45 says: "Your method is not smart unless you mean sting." I have no idea what he's talking about, do you?


----------



## del schisler

fermented said:


> @del schilser I know what a T square is. I don't know what it has to do with squaring up a foundation.


 I have no idea what your talking about when you keep talking about a T square. this is why i sent the post, took it wrong i guess


----------



## ron45

No measuring, it's already been done. The less the better.

http://www.tradetiler.com/stanley-folding-square-120cm.html




















I will not comment here again, I will just say I'm not trying to be ignorant.


----------



## oh'mike

No idea what he meant---but I'll add that bit to my bag of tricks---


----------



## Firetech

I am going home to try this on a Layout for my addition footing. Thanks, I knew there was a better way!


----------



## pomaikai

How do you know the top and bottom chalk lines are parallel? Maybe I missed that part


----------



## craig11152

Makes sense to me after watching it twice. It seems to eliminates the need to extend a line beyond a given point like the 3-4-5 method forces one to do. That is where mistakes happen. If your off a fraction at that reference point it gets worse the further you extend. This idea seems to negate that concern.


----------



## rmnhsd

thanks


----------



## richardhale

Still learning, so thanks for the video.


----------



## kwikfishron

I use a construction calculator to figure out the measurement between the diagonal points. Once my corners are set I'll string line the points to true up the field.


----------

